# Depressed wife



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Depressed wife, "I look fat, can you give me a compliment"

Hubby, "You have perfect eyesight"


----------



## pinacolada (Sep 8, 2015)

So typical


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

